# Who will win the Masters?



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Who will win the Masters?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

In my opinion, Tiger is the only one on your list that has a real shot at it. If Campbell can put together another good round he might stay in contention, but I lack faith in that. I've watched too many early round leaders fade when they realize what they're doing.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Taylormade is giving away free drivers if Sergio wins, too bad he can't putt, and has no chance


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I picked oglivy but for one thats not on the list is aaron braddley he had a good first round and I think his starting to get his right groove back now that his back with his orginal coach


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not sure why I wasn't allowed to vote, but at this stage, I guess my answer would be "None of the above"...

To take this farther, I would really like to see Sergio break through and win a major. I just wonder how far his career might go if he finally got that monkey off his back.


----------



## NFFC (Jun 17, 2008)

Final round has started. I'm going with Cabrera.


----------

